
A typewriter that sends its keystrokes in real time to a Google Doc - jsomers
http://jsomers.net/blog/docwriter?hn=1
======
projectramo
If you want a produced, slick, expensive version of this:

[https://getfreewrite.com/](https://getfreewrite.com/)

(I am not affiliated but I am an owner of one).

~~~
bufordsharkley
I was looking at that, but ended up buying an Alphasmart Neo2 for $30 instead.
No cloud integration; you upload to any text editor asynchronously via USB.

It's basically a keyboard with local memory allowing you to type away from
distractions. I've really loved my experiences with it.

~~~
copperx
Here's another cheap idea: Get a Raspberry Pi Zero ($10-$15), connect it to an
old monitor, and use it as an Emacs-only machine, in the framebuffer, no X
required. You get all the features of Emacs (magit! org-mode!), none of the
distractions.

Of course, this wouldn't be portable, but a typewriter isn't either.

------
jff
Shades of the Soviet Union's method for spying on the US Embassy's Selectric
typewriters: [https://www.nsa.gov/about/cryptologic-heritage/historical-
fi...](https://www.nsa.gov/about/cryptologic-heritage/historical-figures-
publications/publications/assets/files/gunman-
project/Learning_From_the_Enemy_The_GUNMAN_Project.pdf)

~~~
SpaceRaccoon
> As a totalitarian society, the Soviet Union valued eavesdropping and thus
> developed ingenious methods to accomplish it.

Tell me more, NSA...

------
sudoscript
I remember someone also rigged up a mechanical typewriter to run vim
[http://blog.qqrs.us/blog/2013/05/03/vim-on-a-mechanical-
type...](http://blog.qqrs.us/blog/2013/05/03/vim-on-a-mechanical-typewriter/)

------
genieyclo
Coolest thing I've seen on HN in ages, thanks for sharing

------
blacksmith_tb
There are kits to retrofit (pun intended?) usb or bt keyboard functionality
into mechanical typewriters[1], though judging by the prices they charge for
the finished product, it must be fairly involved...

1: [https://www.usbtypewriter.com/products/easy-conversion-
kit](https://www.usbtypewriter.com/products/easy-conversion-kit)

------
TazeTSchnitzel
ooh, fun exfiltration device. can you minituarise it?

